# Mixing string instruments with different backgrounds together



## palang

I am writing pieces for world music including Persian, Flamenco and chinese music to prepare an album to be released and I was wondering to get accompany with those Erhu players ...
any suggestion is strongly embraced :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Krisena

Have you heard the Norwegian "Hardanger Fiddle"? 4 strings like normal fiddle, but with 4-6 additional strings going under the bridge resonating when you play. The bridge is also flatter, so it's possible to play triple and quadruple stops on it. Norwegian composer Geirr Tveitt wrote two classical concertos for the instrument. Enjoy.


----------



## Nadia

Interesting idea!
Persian music?
What do you mean by Persian music?
Music of the Kurds?
The Talysh people?
Azeris?
Or traditional dastgahs?
Will there be singing in it?
Or just strings?
I like the sound of the setar.


----------



## palang

Nadia
actually I mean traditional Dastgahs but all those other kids of folk musics u mentioned can be used because of similarities.
yes there will be some singing in it however string music is highlighted more.
any idea? and thanks also


----------



## palang

Krisena 
what sort of music may you categorize this one? sounds so awesome


----------

